#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Freebies & Perks >  > Free Credit UpCloud VPS $25 Credit - Alternative to Digital Ocean, Vultr, and Linode

## thiru

How to Claim your $25 UpCloud Coupon? 
Step 01 : Sign up for a new account at UpCloud through this link. 
Step 02 : Access and confirm your email address. 
Step 03 : Add $10 via credit card to your UpCloud account in the Billing section to verify your account. 
Step 04 : Thats all. Enjoy additional $25 along with $10 that you added to your UpCloud account.

If you don't want to open the link, open upcloud.com and add coupon code Q8G78P while checkout.

----------

